# Mini Donkey, Advice, I GOT HIM, Pics



## farmerJohn (Feb 20, 2011)

going to look at a mini donkey tomorrow, ive never owned a donkey before, any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Electric (Feb 20, 2011)

Hm. It would be like a mini horse. I guess, but a bit more stubborn .


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 20, 2011)

DO NOT OVERFEED!!!!

Seriously, VERY easy keeper indeed. If you're unsure, ask a vet or an experienced mini owner. There are a few on here.


----------



## alliebaba (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh boy, oh boy I just thought of something......if you get a mini donkey and a mini horse and breed them you'd get a mini mule....I want one


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 20, 2011)

I GOT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but he was just called donkey, he needs a new name, dont let the pink halter fool you, it was the only one the past owners had that fit him.


----------



## Electric (Feb 20, 2011)

Aw!!! Hes a beauty!


----------

